
Bits of Security and 128 Bits of Security: Know the Difference - loup-vaillant
http://loup-vaillant.fr/tutorials/128-bits-of-security
======
DerekL
It looks like Hacker News's clickbait filter messed up the title by removing
the numeral “128” from the front.

~~~
loup-vaillant
Ah, I bet the filter classified it as a list (128 ways to do crypto!), and put
a penalty on the submission.

How I know about the penalty? I spotted a 3 points submission today on the
front page. This one
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22171271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22171271)
right now is on the main feed (3rd page), with only 3 points. This one here
had to wait for its _5th_ point. (Or was it a time based penalty?)

I understand the need for moderation, but such false positives are most
frustrating. Though I suspect by now that the real problem is the sheer
popularity of HN. Too many eyeballs attract too many submissions, it's become
like spam filtering.

